#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Ελαστικότητα εδάφους θεμελίωσης - ποια είναι η λύση;

## seismic

Στα πλαίσια μιας έρευνας που κάνω για την βελτίωση των μαλακών εδαφών θεμελίωσης αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με την ελαστικότητα που έχουν γενικά τα εδάφη.
Θα μου ήταν χρήσιμη κάθε πρότασή σας για την μύωση αυτού του φαινομένου.
Βασικά θέλω να βελτιώσω τα πρανή μιας γεώτρησης ως προς την ελαστικότητα που παρουσιάζει σε μία  αξονική έλξη ενός τένοντα ακγυρίου.
Θέλω να ξέρω την στάθμη της επιστήμης για τις επιφανειακές βελτιώσεις, ώστε μετά να πειραματιστώ με τα πρανή των βαθέων γεωτρήσεων.
Αυτή την ερευνητική προσπάθεια την έχουμε αναλάβει εγώ μαζί με τον καθηγητή αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας Παναγιώτη Καρύδη, και την εταιρεία gaiacomm.gr

----------


## seismic

Η γνώμη μου.
Βελτίωση των πρανών μιας γεώτρησης
Όταν θεμελιώνουμε πάνω σε μαλακό αργιλικό  έδαφος με μεγάλη ελαστικότητα πρέπει να γίνει σταθεροποίηση τόσο της επιφάνειας  εδάφους θεμελίωσης  όσο και στα πρανή της γεώτρησης. Η βελτίωση αυτή μπορεί να γίνει με χημικά, μηχανικά, ή σύνθετα μέσα.

Η μηχανική βελτίωση του εδάφους στην επιφάνεια θεμελίωσης πραγματοποιείτε σήμερα με διάφορα μηχανικά μέσα.
Για την συμπύκνωση και σταθεροποίηση των πρανών μιας γεώτρησης δεν υπάρχει μηχανισμός.
Υπάρχουν κάποιες μέθοδοι βελτίωσης των πρανών μιας γεώτρησης στο εμπόριο αλλά απαιτούν μεγάλα πανάκριβα μηχανήματα. 
Από τα πάρα πάνω συμπεραίνουμε ότι πρέπει να βρούμε εμείς τον τρόπο συμπύκνωσης των πρανών της γεώτρησης, ώστε να περιορίσουμε την ελαστικότητα του εδάφους, και την αντοχή αυτών στην τριβή και πρόσφυση.
Ο μηχανισμός αυτός μπορεί να είναι μία νέα τεχνική βασιζόμενη σχεδιαστικά στον υπάρχοντα μηχανισμό της άγκυρας της ευρεσιτεχνίας για μαλακά εδάφη.
ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΝΩΝ ΜΙΑΣ ΓΕΩΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΚΥΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΡΕΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ
Ανοίγουμε την γεώτρηση και τοποθετούμε στο βάθος αυτής την άγκυρα. Την έλκουμε με μεγαλύτερη δύναμη από τα αξονικά φορτία που χρειαζόμαστε να παραλάβει, σταδιακά ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, ώστε να παραμορφωθεί το έδαφος τόσο ώστε η παραμόρφωσή του να γίνει μη αναστρέψιμη. Επαναλαμβάνουμε την παραπάνω διαδικασία σε διαφορετικά ύψη μέσα στην γεώτρηση, ώστε να δημιουργήσουμε αρκετούς συμπυκνωμένους παραμορφωμένους θύλακες καθ ύψος.
Μετά την βελτίωση των πρανών τοποθετούμε μέσα την άγκυρα και της εφαρμόζουμε την επιθυμητή προένταση η οποία πρέπει να είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη του αξονικού φορτίου που επιθυμούμε να παραλάβει.
Μετά την ισχυρή πάκτωση του μηχανισμού στα πρανή της γεώτρησης, και την εκ νέου προένταση ώστε να διορθώσουμε την έρπει του τένοντα και των πρανών, τοποθετούμε από μία οπή το ένεμα. Το ένεμα καταλαμβάνει όλη την παραμορφωμένη γεώτρηση και εξασφαλίζει περεταίρω την πάκτωση της άγκυρας στο χώμα
Σημειώσεις
Α) Όταν ανοίξουμε τοις γεωτρήσεις, λίγες ώρες πριν την βελτίωση των πρανών τους, τις καταβρέχουμε με αλατόνερο. Το νερό βοηθάει το γλίστρημα του μηχανισμού μέσα στα πρανή της γεώτρησης, και την μεγαλύτερη συμπύκνωση του εδάφους. Το αλάτι βοηθάει στην σταθεροποίηση του εδάφους. ( αφού εξατμιστεί το νερό )
Β) Το ένεμα τσιμέντου και αδρανών καλό είναι να κατασκευαστεί με τσιμέντο τύπου πορτλαντ, διότι έχει αποδειχθεί ότι  αυτό το είδος τσιμέντου συσφίγγει  το έδαφος περισσότερο από τα άλλα υπάρχοντα.
Γ) Ο μηχανισμός συμπύκνωσης των πρανών καλό θα είναι να κατασκευαστεί πιο ισχυρός  (με περισσότερες και ισχυρότερες μπάρες )από ότι θα κατασκευάζονται οι μόνιμοι μηχανισμοί αγκύρωσης. Με ισχυρό μηχανισμό μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε την μέγιστη συμπύκνωση στα πρανή της γεώτρησης. Πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει από την οπή, για να χρησιμοποιείτε συνέχεια σαν εργαλείο.
Αυτός ο μηχανισμός χρησιμεύει και για την αποστράγγιση του εδάφους, διότι ο συνδυασμός οπής και συμπύκνωσης θα μαζεύει το νερό στην οπή, το οποίο θα αφαιρούμε με μία αντλία. 

Δ) Μετά την προένταση του μηχανισμού μεταξύ επιφανείας εδάφους και πρανών της γεώτρησης, και την πλήρωση όλης της οπής με το ένεμα,  είναι αδύνατον ο τένοντας να έχει ελαστική επιστροφή από το λίκνισμα της κατασκευής.
Μπορεί μόνο να έχουμε αστοχία σε όλο το μήκος της πάκτωσης λόγο  αδυναμίας πρόσφυσης του εδάφους.  Αυτός ο κίνδυνος αστοχίας  απομακρύνεται  όταν έχουμε το σωστό βάθος γεώτρησης, και την μέγιστη  συμπύκνωση των πρανών.
Ε) Αφού πια έχουμε εξασφαλίσει ότι η πρώτη μεγάλη προένταση μέσα στο έδαφος δεν αφήνει περιθώρια χαλάρωσης ή μετακίνησης του τένοντα ούτε προς τα επάνω ούτε προς τα κάτω, τότε μόνο μπορεί να αρχίσει η κατασκευή των βάσεων από Ο/Σ.
Προεκτείνουμε τον τένοντα ελεύθερο μέσα από σωλήνες πάνω στο δώμα, και αφού ολοκληρωθεί ο σκελετός της κατασκευής, τοποθετούμε το ελατήριο απόσβεσης  σεισμικού φορτίου μεταξύ δώματος και κοχλία του τένοντα . Δεν είναι αναγκαίο να κάνουμε δεύτερη προένταση στο δώμα.
Είναι αρκετό να πάρουμε μόνο τα μπόσικα του τένοντα βιδώνοντας τον κοχλία, ή αν έχουμε συρματόσχοινο να εφαρμόσουμε μία πολύ μικρή προένταση για τα μπόσικα, και για να ασφαλίσει η σφήνα πάκτωσης.
Το ελατήριο στο δώμα, εκτός την σεισμική απόσβεση που επιτυγχάνει, διορθώνει αυτόματα και την χαλάρωση του τένοντα η οποία μπορεί να υφίστανται κατά το αμφίπλευρο λίκνισμα της κατασκευής.

----------


## seismic

*Τα νέα για την έρευνα της αντισεισμικής ευρεσιτεχνίας μου είναι τα εξής.*
Συνεργάζομαι με τον ομότιμο καθηγητή αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας Παναγιώτη Καρύδη
και την εταιρεία http://www.gaiacomm.gr/ με σκοπό την προώθηση της ευρεσιτεχνίας στο εμπόριο.
Ο κύριος καθηγητής στα πλαίσια της εφαρμοσμένης έρευνας που διεξάγουμε κατάρτισε πίνακες με τα αξονικά φορτία των κατασκευών που δέχεται κάθε κολόνα σε έναν πολύ ισχυρό σεισμό. Συγκεκριμένα έκανε σχέδια για μία κατασκευή εμβαδού 10Χ10 Μ και για μία άλλη 20Χ20Μ. Αυτές οι κατασκευές σχεδιάστηκαν και βρέθηκαν τα αξονικά φορτία της κάθε κολόνας για διάφορα ύψη κατασκευών από έναν μέχρι έξη ορόφους.
Ο πίνακας περιλαμβάνει και τις αντοχές της άγκυρας κατασκευασμένη από ιδικό χάλυβα.
Η εταιρεία gaiacomm.gr/ από την άλλη, με ειδικευμένους γεωλόγους εξετάζει την αντοχή των διάφορων εδαφών και πετρωμάτων πάνω στις αξονικές δυνάμεις που μας έδωσε ο καθηγητής, σε διάφορα βάθη γεωτρήσεων
Έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα προσομοίωσης.
Αυτή την στιγμή κατασκευάζονται σε μηχανουργείο διάφοροι τύποι άγκυρας ( άλλη για βράχο άλλη για χώμα ) για να γίνουν διάφορα πειράματα και μετρήσεις αντοχής του μηχανισμού και των εδαφών στην έλξη, πάνω σε πραγματικά πετρώματα και εδάφη, σε διαφορετικά βάθη γεώτρησης.
Αντιμετωπίζαμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα στα πολύ μαλακά εδάφη λόγο ελαστικότητας που έχουν αυτά, το οποίο ευελπιστούμε να το λύσουμε με την μέθοδο που σας περιέγραψα στην πάρα πάνω ανάρτηση.

----------


## seismic

( Τα προεντεταμενα στοιχεια δεν εχουν πλαστιμοτητα, αρα δεν μπορουν να απορροφησουν ενεργεια, αρα σπανε ψαθυρα,αρα -->κατάρρευση. )
Πολύ σωστά....

Τι κάνω για να αποφύγω το πρόβλημα αυτό?
Απλά δεν εφαρμόζω προένταση μεταξύ  δώματος και γεώτρησης.
Καταρχήν.. Εφαρμόζω προένταση μεταξύ του ύψους της βάσης θεμελίωσης ( έδαφος ) και του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας που είναι στα βάθη της γεώτρησης.
Η προένταση αυτή είναι η διπλάσια από ότι είναι τα αξονικά φορτία που θέλω να αντέχει. ( συντελεστής ασφαλείας )
Η αρχική προένταση μεταξύ εδάφους και του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας που είναι στα βάθη της γεώτρησης, γίνετε για να υπάρξει πολύ ισχυρή πρόσφυση 
( πάκτωση ) της άγκυρας στα πρανή της γεώτρησης.
Μετά αφού εφαρμόσουμε την πάκτωση της άγκυρας ισχυρά στο έδαφος, γεμίζουμε με ένεμα την γεώτρηση
Μετά  ενώνουμε τον τένοντα που εξέχει με ένα περικόχλιο για να επιμηκυνθεί μέχρι το δώμα σταδιακά.
Φροντίζουμε ο τένοντας να περάσει μέσα από σωλήνα ελεύθερος ώστε να αποφύγουμε την σινάφια αυτού με το σκυρόδεμα. 
Πάνω στο δώμα παρεμβάλλουμε μεταξύ του τένοντα και του δώματος ένα ελατήριο το οποίο απλά σφίγγουμε με έναν κοχλία.
Δεν εφαρμόζουμε καμία άλλη δεύτερη προένταση.

Το ελατήριο στο δώμα αφήνει τον φέροντα οργανισμό να ταλαντωθεί μέσα στο ελαστικό φάσμα, εφαρμόζοντας συγχρόνως σεισμική απόσβεση διότι παρεμποδίζει την παραμόρφωση του δώματος.
Δεν αφήνει όμως τον φέροντα να περάσει στην πλαστική περιοχή αστοχίας.
Βασικά είναι ένας μηχανισμός και μία μέθοδος που ρυθμίζει την ταλάντωση του φέροντα οργανισμού, ώστε αυτή να ευρίσκεται πάντα μέσα στην ελαστική φάση, παρεμποδίζοντας όμως αυτόν να περάσει στην πλαστική περιοχή.
Ταυτόχρονα έχεις και πιο γερή θεμελίωση.
http://www.startup.gr/index.php?abou...pz_c0.facebook

----------


## seismic

Η Ελλάδα καινοτομεί

Αγκύρωση για βράχο

Αγκύρωση για πολύ μαλακά εδάφη

----------

